# Flexicam on Windows 7



## cncguru (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi,

I am new here. I have a problem with my flexicam machine. My windows XP computer had been corrupted. I reformat the computer with windows 7 and i have a problem now. I could not see the [remote] it is the job folder. please help i need to sort this problem. sorry for the english.

regards,
guru


----------



## km28104 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Wrong Forum*

This is a wood working Router forum, not a networking router forum.


----------



## cncguru (Jun 18, 2013)

km28104 said:


> This is a wood working Router forum, not a networking router forum.


Well i thought someone could help me on my router machine.


----------



## SebastopolSlim (Oct 1, 2010)

If I were you, I'd contact Flexicam. Unless the software and/or drivers were designed with Win 7 in mind, it may not work. Their website has a link to contact them for technical support. They may have updated software for your machine.


----------

